# My Planted Tank



## Jayraj (Oct 25, 2011)

Plants seen : Giant Saggitaria, Red Lily, Green Cabomba, Bacopa, Green Mint, Baby Tears, Aqua Rose, Sword Amazon, Baby Grass,

Fishes : Chinese & Siamese Algae Eater, Neon Tetra, Crown Loach, Rainbow& other Tetra varieties
... 
Light : 4 T5 Tubelights 10 hours daily

C02 : 2 Bottles DIY using Live Yeast & Sugar.
Very soon will be getting 15 pairs of Discuss of different strains.


----------



## Endler breeder (Sep 25, 2011)

wow nice


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

is 15 pairs too much for this tank?


----------

